# Dolby Digital from internal sound card to external sound card



## Irish_PXzyan (May 20, 2015)

Howdy lads,

I'm just playing around with me sound card which is the Creative Sound Blaster Z and I want to us Dolby Digital Live to my external Sound card which is the Creative Sound Blaster X7.

How ever when I try using the SPDIF connection it just doesn't produce any audio!
I have the windows control panel set to Speakers and set to 5.1 and also the SBX pro control panel to Encode Dolby Digital Live.

This doesn't actually give any sound at all :L

So lads! How in the heavens above do I make this work??

Cheers!


----------



## puma99dk| (May 20, 2015)

have u tried with a TOSLink cable?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 20, 2015)

afaik, DDL has been broken on SB-Z cards for a loooooooong time. It doesnt even work for me with my z5500s


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (May 20, 2015)

It's broken?!?!?! So I can't even encode a Dolby stream and output it?! You gotta be kidding?


----------



## m1dg3t (May 20, 2015)

Have you tried the K.I.S.S method? Should be 1 or the other, not both.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (May 20, 2015)

What is this KISS mod?? I couldn't find any KISS mods or anything


----------



## CounterZeus (May 20, 2015)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> What is this KISS mod?? I couldn't find any KISS mods or anything


Keep It Simple, Stupid.

He means just use one.


----------

